# Looking for 2 channels timer for RSM 130D



## etuavoli (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to retrofit my RSM130D with LED lighting. Most of the kits you find online come with dimmers which is great but I would like to control my withe and blue separately on a timer. I know that I could go with a controller but it's more expensive and I would like to keep it simple.
Do you know a 2 channels timer that could replace the stock timer in the timer compartment?

Thanks for your help


----------

